# WIP of Bates Motel HO scale



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Here is a project that I am about finishing up on in HO Scale of the Bates Motel - Movie Verison one, with some from Psycho three. Had hope to have at WonderFest this year... But with the gas prices going up - I do not think so. The Wife is not happy about not going - She has worked very hard on her third model - The Witch. Who Knows - We might win the Lottery, and not have to make the Job change that is coming up.

Gerry-Lynn

This is still a rough version - I am making the 1998 remark as well as Psycho 2 - which is different

Look for folder WIP Bates rough 25th & HO
http://community.webshots.com/user/gerrylyn 

or direct to album


http://thumb9.webshots.net/t/44/45/4/55/1/26224550100725445891
GeBMj_th.jps


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That link kind of left me roaming around the web, is there a better link ? BTW, my Psycho house had a missing right-entrance wall, I had to make one from an old credit card. Plus I lighted "Mother's" room window and a scratch Motel sign.I liked that kit.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

This should work for a direct link to the album - But it does not always work - I hope this helps

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

That is very interesting! I built my Ho scale raceway using Bates house (among others) but didn't add the motel. Bates house is located above a 4 lane banked turn so I chose to imagine the motel to be on the backside of the bank, therefore not a part of the scenery. Your excellent build gives me ideas for a future update and addition to my Haunted Highway! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, now that's a lot better ! Cool !


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Hope to have a few more photo's soon, with lighted sign, and figures, etc. The 1/25th scale has been changed to 1/43 - I found many figures and cars that I can convert to have Elvire Bash - With Norman as her date; dressed in "Drag". There will be many more Charactors there as well. 

Gerry-Lynn

I am still ducking from the pan lids that the wife keeps throwing at me for us not going to WonderFest this year!!! (RUN)


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

What would be very unique would be to build the Bates Motel in situ as it is today on the Universal Studios lot. It backs up to big exterior from How The Grinch Stole Christmas! The contrasting architecture styles are enough to make your brain hemorrhage.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes it would! But my Brain has been Bleeding as it is from working out the details of the structures - 1960 Psycho and Psycho three are very close - Psycho two is very different. The remake is like Psycho three; except the mods of cinderblock, doors and windows, etc. Good thing I have a Split personnality as it is...

Gerry-Lynn


----------

